# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Sách "5 Bước Để Nói Một Ngoại Ngữ"

## nhatlinhit88

“5 steps to speak a new language” là cuốn sách bàn về phương pháp học ngoại ngữ với cách nhìn khá mới mẻ, hướng cho người đọc đến với phương pháp học hiệu quả được đúc rút ra từ kinh nghiệm thực tiễn của tác giả - một người Việt học tiếng Anh. Cuốn sách được viết bằng tiếng Anh nhưng lại khá dễ đọc vì được viết bởi một người Việt – tư duy Việt. Các từ và cấu trúc trong bài viết đều là những từ thông dụng và không quá khó, vì thế vừa đọc, vừa tự dịch, người đọc có thể củng cố thêm vốn từ, nâng cao từ ngữ, vừa tìm ra hướng đi hiệu quả để chinh phục môn ngoại ngữ.










Sách được xuất bản tại Mỹ, bán trên Amazone với giá hơn 87$ - một mức giá khá cao so với thu nhập của người Việt. Tuy nhiên khi đưa về Việt Nam, cuốn sách đã được bán với giá chỉ còn bằng 1/10. Để mua sách, bạn có thể truy cập vào website
http://5buocdenoimotngoaingu.wordpress.com/



> 5buocdenoimotngoaingu.wordpress.com

----------


## dunghoang

*Trả lời: Sách "5 Bước Để Nói Một Ngoại Ngữ"*

Thư giãn trong giờ làm việc với tập hợp những truyện cười ngắn hay nhất, vui nhất.

----------


## poodle

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

